# Resources > Education Center >  >  Aquanina is the new Education Team Leader

## icedawg

(see subject).  So treat her well!

----------


## Seeker

Educating Nina.....sounds like a movie I heard of once.

Anyways, Congrats Nina, I know you wil do a professional job.

----------


## Tornado Joe

Oooooh.... I'm *so* looking forward to detention  :Hi baby:

----------


## TygrHawk

WTG Neeners!   ::D:

----------


## Howie

Don't we have some hazing ritual that must take place prior to getting this position?
I have a few ideas. 

Awesome Aquajeineenerlucidfanina  :smiley:

----------


## nina

Thanks guys!  ::D:

----------


## Barbizzle

hey Nina, remember our "spelling lessons" from a year ago?   :Hi baby:    You'll make a fine "Education Leader"

----------

